# Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ESPN*



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*Don't Stop It Now!*_




<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/72_Scd9uO-I"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/72_Scd9uO-I" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


_the now obligatory lucky disco video!!_​



_*Eastern Conference Semis GAME 6 

PISTONS @ BULLS

Pistons lead series 3-2

Thurs. May 17, 2007

The United Center - Chicago

7 pm CT/8 pm ET

ESPN/CSN-Chicago*_​



_Having Hinrich and Gordon again outplay their more experienced Pistons counterparts would help. Befitting their position and team-first mentality, Hinrich and Gordon acted, well, guarded when asked about the matchups' importance.

But consider this: The Pistons are 3-0 in games Billups and Hamilton outscore Hinrich and Gordon. And the Bulls have won two straight now that Hinrich and Gordon have returned the favor in Games 4 and 5.

Billups and Hamilton were a combined 10 of 26 in Game 5 after going 9 of 26 and both fouling out of Game 4.

"In a way, the guards control the game," Hinrich said. "Whichever guards do a better job is usually the team that wins. It has been that way so far in this series. We've been able to have some good efforts these last couple of games and win. The main thing is to get the tempo to where we like it."_


*(uh huh, uh huh!)*


KC Johnson


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Love the Vid

Go Bulls!


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

One game at a time.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Pistons: 98
Bulls: 85


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Bulls 100 Pistons 91


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

s to the l to the o to the t to the h.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I've had such a great freaking day today. It's been sublime from start to finish. Immaculate, even. Greatest day ever.

This means that the Bulls are going to win.

GOING TO WIN I SAY.


:wordyo:



And if they don't I'll murder someone.




*Legal disclaimer - I won't actually murder someone.*

*Maybe just burn a sombrero or something*


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

The Bulls seem to have their mojo back in full effect. I say they take it to 'em again.

I'm going to be there cheering my *** off. Go Bulls!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

jnrjr79 said:


> The Bulls seem to have their mojo back in full effect. I say they take it to 'em again.
> 
> I'm going to be there cheering my *** off. Go Bulls!


I'd love to be there. Instead, I will be at home waiting for one of my project team to call me up. I keep telling 'em, after 5, go home and forget about things but some people just can't do that. Over-achievers.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

To continue miz's Don't Stop Me motif...

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lYFYghDj0xM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lYFYghDj0xM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



narek said:


> I'd love to be there. Instead, I will be at home waiting for one of my project team to call me up. I keep telling 'em, after 5, go home and forget about things but some people just can't do that. Over-achievers.



NERDS!


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Strangely, Ogre and Noc have the same expression :lol: 

Keep it Coming On, team!

*GO BULLS!!!!!!*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I've had such a ****ty day today.

That means Bulls will win though! Because monday...I had a great day....tuesday, ***** gave me problems, Bulls won...so the same should hold true today.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

The Pistons are coming with their best punch. If we take it and deliver a harder punch back it may well be the knock out blow - meaning , we will know going into Game 7 that they gave us their best and it wasn't good enough

The onus on us then is to maintain that mentality in Game 7 if we win tonight 

For what its worth , I say we do win tonight which will give us the upper hand to come away with the series win


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I'm so excited for this.. Win or lose, it's great to see the Bulls get to this point after being down 3-0. The Pistons are scared, no doubt about it.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Im loving Wallace's fro tonight!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Leave it all on the floor boys.

LETS GO BULLS


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

LOL. crowd is already chanting DETROIT SUCKS. loudly.

ben for threee!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Both teams are off to great starts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

20-15 Detroit, early


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Gotta play better D boys. Way too many open looks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

det 70%, Bulls 50%


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Pistons have come to play tonight. This is gonna be a battle that's for sure.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

You knew Detroit was gonna come out with everything in the 1st qtr. We'll be fine as long we don't fall down by double digits.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rebounding issues again.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls defense is picking up. We need to keep them off of the offensive boards!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We finally have a tightly played game, we're due for a killer close game. We can only hope it comes down to the wire and Bulls win..


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

I dislike Saunders, he might be a good guy but his act of standing on the basketball court while coaching, irritates the hell out of me. Somebody T him up


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon in for Gordon. Don't think Skiles' liked Gordon's shot selection much.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I love the early substitution of Gordon. He has no fouls, and its better to prevent a cheap foul in the last mintue. We need him at the end of the game with a ryhthme without foul trouble..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pistons up 5. 28-23 after 1. 

Det 59% Bulls 44%


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

28-23 Pistons at the end of the 1st quarter. It'd be nice if we could get some of their guys into foul trouble this next quarter. And Gordon getting into a nice rhythm would be great, too...


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Tough end to the 1st. Wide open Dice make, Bulls TO and Rip burying a mid-range jumper with Duhon right in his face to end it.

This Pistons team looks like the one that handled us with ease in the first two games


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

That moving screen by Tyrus gave me flash backs of Tyson Chandler..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> 28-23 Pistons at the end of the 1st quarter. It'd be nice if we could get some of their guys into foul trouble this next quarter. And Gordon getting into a nice rhythm would be great, too...


I think the awarness by Skiles that Gordon loses his rythme when he has foul trouble is the main reason why that he got subbed out late in the quarter, which could have cost them 2 points. But his still going to play his 40 plus mintues, and i rather have him on the court and aggressive with minimal fouls than with him in foul trouble and being passive..


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Our defense is actually pretty good, but they're really hitting shots. That doesn't bode well.

Yeesh, can we get the United Center crowd to make some more noise? Let's pretend this game really matters!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for two and was fouled. Hunter fouls. 

FTA good.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich with the three point play!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

any intel on why kirk is wearing the black wrist band?

(i dig it)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hunter hits a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



mizenkay said:


> any intel on why kirk is wearing the black wrist band?
> 
> (i dig it)


Yeah I'd like to know too ... I like the tattoo that that black wristband is covering up a little bit better.

You don't suppose he had the tat removed?

Or is he injured (please God no).

Yes I'm actually getting to see the game live this evening. Got the night off work.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Maxiell fouls Gordon


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Is Hubie Brown senile? That was a perfect block.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

WHAT A BS CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Clean block if there ever was one, and Du-Chump got clobbered on the other end to start the break. GOD DAMN REFS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow nice block by TT on Hunter! Called for the foul

fta good fta good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo misses in close. We have got to hit those shots


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hunter fouls Hinrich.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich fouled again Hunter his 3rd

FTa good 35-29
fta good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Delpino misses a layup. 

Gordon misses a 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo misses a 3, Brown rebounds, Webber fouls him

FTA good 35-31
FTA good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown is playing very well for us


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noc fouled by Sheed. 

FTA good
FTA good 35-34


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng fouled by Billups on the break. 

FTA good 35-35
FTa no good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon fouls hamilton as he trys to go through a pick and knocked Rip down. 

Then Det throws ball away


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups steals, noc fouls him on the break. 

FTA good
fta good


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Go bulls.

I'm so nervous watching this.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

52% det 37% us! We have got to start putting the ball in the basket. 

Det 15 reb while we have 10


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Billups with 2 fouls, Hunter with 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Webber banks it in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown with the layup


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

We really need to start hitting some shots.

And more broads too please.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores and the game is tied


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince is too strong for deng. He scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown with 3 layup attempts and scores on the 3rd. Great effort


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

P.J with 14 points.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

good lord.

PJ BROWN.

freakin' all star tonight.


:lol:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni fouls Billups.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown 16 pts! 41-41 tie


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



darlets said:


> We really need to start hitting some shots.
> 
> And more broads too please.


It's cheaper to travel abroad than with a broad.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

PJ took a sip from the fountain of youth for this game. Love his activity.

Deng needs to study some film of Prince's post game and add it to his game.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

why is nocioni on the court?

he's done absolutely nothing and continues to be a defensive and offensive liability with that injury.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Paging Gordon and Hinrich jumpshot, please report to the building. 
Paging Gordon and Hinrich jumpshot, please report to the building

P.J go you good thing


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Det offensive rebound


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown for 2!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton answers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown banks it in! 20 pts.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

PJ is an offensive juggernaut.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damn we cant hit our 3's


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

This could be the last game of PJ's career. Maybe that's why the constant dumps in to him?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Kirk is off. He's getting open. Hopefully they'll fall in the 2nd half.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace is fouled by Webber on the rebound attempt


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ben FTA Good!
no good Deng rebounds


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

chance to end the half on a good note. nice 20sec TO by Skiles.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

wow pj brown saving our ***!!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

nicely done, Kirk. Shot's not falling? Put your head down and get to the rim!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the layup! Bulls lead at halftime! 48-43


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



Chops said:


> wow pj brown saving our ***!!


He sure is!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Man, what is up with PJ? The guy is freaking incredible tonight. He's playing more like the PJ of old that I remember from like 10 years ago lol. 

I think Kirk is looking really good tonight too, even though he isn't making his shots. He just seems to be moving a step faster than normal, driving more/better, and getting the job done in every other aspect of the game aside from shooting.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I wonder what PJ's PER was in the 1st half.

If our perimeter guys can just start to hit their open shots, we should be fine. We're moving the ball well on offense, but just not sticking the ones we should make. If those can start to fall, and we don't wilt under a push by Detroit and their FHPTZ(?), we should be good.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls lead.. time to make a beer run! Bulls! We believe! Keep it going in the 2nd half, if Gordon and Hinrich can somewhat wake-up, we are going back to Detroit...


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Man, what is up with PJ? The guy is freaking incredible tonight. He's playing more like the PJ of old that I remember from like 10 years ago lol.
> 
> I think Kirk is looking really good tonight too, even though he isn't making his shots. He just seems to be moving a step faster than normal, driving more/better, and getting the job done in every other aspect of the game aside from shooting.


Yeah, no kidding. I feel like the 12 year old kid who was watching those intense Heat-Knicks ECFs. And PJ still wasn't this good. He's outscored Luol, Ben, and Kirk all by himself. You can't stop PJ Brown, you can only hope to contain him.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



rosenthall said:


> I wonder what PJ's PER was in the 1st half.


My rough guess is

9349324.4


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Where is bullybullz? He should be cackling in triumph right now. He kept telling us P.J. was an all-star, we all laughed at him, and now, not so much.

Hinrich needs to learn that Hitopenshot spell I've read about in those Potter books. Tyrus subjected to the rookie bias after throwing Hunter's shot. Otherwise we're getting calls, the Pistons are getting calls. 

Deng needs to take 20 shots a game. He's such a high percentage shooter that he could get 25 a game if he took 20 shots. But we're moving the ball, playing with energy, whatever happens I'm proud of hell of this team.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

PJ Brown, reminding us that this is a superstar league.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

24 more minutes.

keep it comin'.


:bananallama:


ben and kirk are going to have to start hitting and deng needs more shots. as much as i love the _epic_ PJ first half, not sure he can, um, keep it up.


:raised_ey


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Let's Cheer them on to victory!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown clanks his first shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace hits a 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is blocked by Prince


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kirk misses.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton scores after Webber rebounded the miss


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton fouls kirk on the shot. 

FTA no good. Uh-oh
FTA good


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



truebluefan said:


> Wallace hits a 3.


I thought you meant the Ben variety for a second.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups scores.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ooh. kirk. sexy billboard.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace called for a foul. 

kirk misses again. 2-11


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ESPN**



rosenthall said:


> Yeah, no kidding. I feel like the 12 year old kid who was watching those intense Heat-Knicks ECFs. And PJ still wasn't this good. He's outscored Luol, Ben, and Kirk all by himself. You can't stop PJ Brown, you can only hope to contain him.


 PJ has justified his existence in this series BIG TIME!:clap:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

gotta withstand this spurt. Detroit just went up 3 with a quick start.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed scores and is fouled. Brown with the foul. 

FTA no good


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Are Kirk Hinrich and Ben Wallace playing for the Pistons?

I know Ben is hurt, but don't play him. Hinrich..is Hinrich.......Spectacularly unspectactular.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups fouls Gordon. His 3rd.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice. Gordon makes Billups bump him for a 3rd foul.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



chifaninca said:


> Are Kirk Hinrich and Ben Wallace playing for the Pistons?
> 
> I know Ben is hurt, but don't play him. Hinrich..is Hinrich.......Spectacularly unspectactular.


Tonight . . . Kirk Hinrich = John Starks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace fouled by Webber. 

FTA no good
FTA no good


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Ugh.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince hits 3. Time out. 55-49 Detroit


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

wow, what the ****?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

That's an ugly sweater, TBF.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Inexplicably bad effort to start this 2nd half. We're going through the motions. Nobody's moving on O.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Terrible start to the 3rd. Kirk's shooting is killing the team and Wallace.... well the good news is we have 3 more bloated years of this guy. Yay


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for 3


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Great shot by Gordon


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich throws ball away


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk's really stinking it up this qtr.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Why is Wallace constantly open?

Hinrich is a brain surgeon...errr, needs one.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Are the Bulls starting to tighten up and feel the pressure?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups fouled. Hinrich with the foul

FTA good
FTA good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed blocks Brown.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon misses.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Get Ben Wallace out of there! He can jump and he's schrimp to begin with


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Typical Hinrich....When his shot is not falling, then his decision making goes too. Bad shot. Bad pass. Bad, bad, bad...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

PLEASE SKILES >>>>>>>>>>> DON'T BLOW THIS. Wallace at 100% is only 50%.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace fouled by Prince. 

FTA no good
FTA good 59-53 Det


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Ben Wallace 2-7 FTA


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hamilton misses webber rebounds. Hamilton scores


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Wallace with another nothing performance today.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls without energy and passion.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I don't blame Wallace, I blame Skiles.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT is fouled. 

FTA good
FTA no good


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

Hinrich's lousy. Just lousy. 

Where's Deng?

And Wallace should go to the bench -- bad back or no bad back. Total and complete liability right now. He's in position for rebounds. But he is not putting up his hands to catch the ball. Ridiculous.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noc dunks strong! Nice play


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Noco Loco


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noc fouls Webber


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton connects.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

Skiles has seen enough. Wallace to the bench.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, Deng pulling a Hinrich


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores. 63-58


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Come on Bulls, you are still in this. Gordon is clutch. Just block for him and let him score.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dyess is fouled. 

FTA no good
FTA good 64-58


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich is fouled. Dyess with the foul. 

FTA no good
FTA good


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

The key is Deng. He has to get going for us to win this game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups hits a 3.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What? Noc gets a T?? Billups get the ft good

Noc FTA good
FTA good
FTA good 68-62


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dyess if fouled. Hinrich with the foul. Time out


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're getting outplayed pretty bad on both ends of the floor right now.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Meh. We're just eeking by this quarter. The big 3 has got to take it upon them to create and make shots for themselves and the team.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

We are missing that spark that got us back in this series.


Let's hope they find it.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Win or lose..This one is on Hinrich.

If he is palying half decent from now on, we win. 

If he is sucking up just like now, we lose and the season end.

I am anxiously waiting for Good Kirk to show up finally.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jesus.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

The only Hinrich should be taking upon himself is finding Deng cutting to the basket. And it would be helpful if Deng would take it strong.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

Kirk should sit down. For a long, long time. Like until next November.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Dumb foul by Kirk, dumb, dumb, dumb... SIT DOWN.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This 2:27 is the season. Gotta cut the lead to around 5 going into the 4th.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Nocioni is killing us out there.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

Hinrich goes to the bench. The ball starts moving.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Meh. We're just eeking by this quarter. The big 3 has got to take it upon them to create and make shots for themselves and the team.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Krik needs to stop sucking and we can win.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Chops said:


> Nocioni is killing us out there.


No, It's Kirk and Big Ben killing us and one of them has an legit excuse. The other one doesn't.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

The good news is PJ's gotten a lot of rest.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ok here we go. Is the season over after this quarter? Hope not.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noc clanks a shot.


----------



## kelvinzee (May 5, 2006)

Cliff Pondexter said:


> Hinrich goes to the bench. The ball starts moving.


Can we trade Hinrich in the middle of this game. He sucks and is killing us. Makes so many stupid plays. Nocioni can't shoot to save his life.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Detroit gets 2 offensive rebounds in a row.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace clobbers Deng.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng air ball..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince dunks.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

kelvinzee said:


> Can we trade Hinrich in the middle of this game. He sucks and is killing us. Makes so many stupid plays. Nocioni can't shoot to save his life.


stop complaining, if it wasnt for hinrich u wouldnt even be watching this game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Beginning to look like a L. Detroit's simply played far superior ball to us in this 2nd half.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, Deng and Hinrich should be embarrased.

No stud ability showing tonight.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Yeah, that's right...keep dribbling, Kirk..yes..


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

We're tightening up. And not in a good way.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT is fouled by Prince. 

FTA no good. 
FTA good 77-70


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Why isn't Brown in for Wallace


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace misses Dyess rebounds. But det gets called for 3 seconds


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

He's awful tonight, just terrible. When he leaves the game, the ball moves.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wallace always gives nopthing on offesne, when we get nothing from him on defense he's worth less than Marty


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed dunks on the miss...but he is called for the foul...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

GORDON, take some damn shots.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich scores. 77-72


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Nice play by Hinrich to avoid the foul.

Hinrich with signs of life


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Finally.....yes


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed travels.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

That's got to be a technical on Rasheed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 38% Det 44.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

You know, I'm starting to think that Detroit might not be a great team. I mean, we are playing just miserably, and we continue to hang around.


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

How has Rasheed not been T'd up yet?


----------



## kelvinzee (May 5, 2006)

Bulls will find a way to lose. I have seen too many close games where there is no go to guy when we need a bucket. If we need to rely on Hinrich's shooting and Gordon's dribbling i know we are doomed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince with the offensive board and dunks


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Deng just embarassing


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

No rythm to Chicago's offense at all.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Not looking good. Can't shoot and can't rebound. Two rather important things when it comes to winning ball games


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I don't care whatever anyone says.. This one is on Kirk. Beginning to look like L


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow gordon was hacked no call.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown travels. 

Not looking good


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

The season is slipping away...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Shoot it, kirk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng fouls Billups.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I don't think anyone has had a game they can be proud of. It's been a very average to very horrid game for everyone wearing a Bulls Uni not named Brown.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince scores. 81-72 Det


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon better be jacking 'em up the rest of the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Detroit's defense has been stifling all 2nd half.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Deng has been owned by Prince all night.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

37%. Being out rebounded by 11. Det has 13 offensive rebounds.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Commence with the wailing and gnashing of teeth. :biggrin:


----------



## kelvinzee (May 5, 2006)

We really need to consider trading Kirk during the offseason. Drives me crazy when you have a point guard that can't drive to the rim or shoot outside. He is just good at dribbling around in circles and passing it to someone else.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

3 points this quarter. Oh where have you gone Dengoric?


----------



## RageofDaBulls (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Its Over!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're shooting 36 freaking percent. A little worse and that would be 4 games of sub .350 shooting in a series. It's gotta be an NBA record post 1970.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



kelvinzee said:


> We really need to consider trading Kirk during the offseason. Drives me crazy when you have a point guard that can't drive to the rim or shoot outside. He is just good at dribbling around in circles and passing it to someone else.


I just laugh when I hear those Nash comparisons. And I mean Nash in year 4, not Nash now. Kirk is many things, but a point guard is not one of them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon fouled again, no call.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Glad to see Skiles play Wallace over Brown since Brown's done nothing this game and Wallace has been on fire.

COme on Stubborn Skiles....Play the hot hand.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We cant shoot. Game over.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow - bring Thabo - Deng is just AWFUL tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng charge...


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Kirk has killed us all night,but it wasn't meant to be this year.I really wish though we where playing the nets right now instead of the piston's.But lets pray that we can grow even further from playing a team like the piston's and pushing them almost to thier limits.I still think though we r 1 true Post threat away from being a great team.I really wish JP would have gotten something for sweet's,esp when he didn't show up to camp in the best shape.We should have traded him or realeased and gave someone maybe in the Dleague or something a chance.Because a nice 10 to 15 min post threat would be great to have.I think we could have found that in the Dleague,or even through a small trade.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

We are done...mostly thanks to Kirk. And now everybody starts to panick.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Yeah, Lou, playing for Team Britain sounds like a good idea.............NOT


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace blocks Hamilton. Thats our first block of the game with 4:00 left


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

About time he got a T


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed with the foul and the T.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Here is a huge chance for a spark. Hit the FT


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK, only Gordon gets to shoot the ball from here forward


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon fta good


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Y do we keep going to Deng? When has he ever proved to be a guy who can create his own late in games. This is some bad play calling.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Deng shut up and sit down. Pax should be scrambling for Wests Cell Phone after this Weak stuff.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

81-73 Detroit. 

Dyess misses 3:24.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Good news - FT's, bad news - Wallace is taking them


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Hack a ben


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dyess fouls Wallace. 

FTA no good
FTA no good


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Piston defense is absolutely stifling. Our guys can't do anything


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, Wallace is my JOHN STARKS


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed scores.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Twice now we've choked offensively in this series.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noc misses a 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince scores. Detroit up 12.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Game. 12 point lead


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

So who do you think we will target in the draft?

Sox won again, Cubs lost again.


Oh yeah, Turn off the lights, the party's over.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We have 4 ****ing points in this qtr. Is that the saddest thing you've ever seen or what?

Let us all pray TT improves A LOT this offseason. I can't take another season of jump shot after jump shot in crunch time when we can't make one.


----------



## kelvinzee (May 5, 2006)

Great idea of going to a zone down 8 with 4 minutes left Skiles. Let's detroit run clock, no on the ball pressure, easy FT line shot for Sheed. Fire Skiles now!!!!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Does anyone who loves the Bulls still think having someone who can score in the post isn't important. Brown kept us in the game in the first half and gave us a chance with real post offensive moves. In the second half we played outside shooting basketball without anyone who could score in the post. - Series over.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



CanadianBull said:


> Piston defense is absolutely stifling. Our guys can't do anything


The way I see it is that every time the series was really in play, our guys just shriveled up. 

And the $60 million man looked every bit like Tyson Chandler 2005. Useless. It's like we paid all that money to have the SAME EXACT TEAM as last year, just a year older. Silly.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Foul damnit


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Sure, it isnt the best way to go out of a season, but far out, Im proud of our guys. No-one thought we'd make it this far. We swept the Heat, we pushed the for more experienced, bigger Pistons to 6 games after being 3-0 down, and we're still a young team. If we can pick up a post scorer in the draft or trade, we'll be a much stronger team. Remember, we're still in the later stages of a rebuilding process - things dont happen instantly.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Skiles - DOn't hurt yourself coaching the team now. Why bother with Time out.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Deng, very disappointing after what he has done all season, ending the season on this sour note.

Kirk, what can I say? He was never my favorite and he just gave me tons of more firepower for the upcoming season. I know we are stuck with him but...

Ben, mediocre at beat tonight. He just doesn't get the ball enough.

Big Ben, well if this season is the best we can see from him, we are [email protected]&##*$

Noc, all I can want this summer id good S&T

I thought I appreciate this guy's effort even if we lost tonight. No I ws wrong. I am pissed, depressed and mad at your know who.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich - Doing the only thing he is good at - OVERDRIBBLING.

TT - GROW UP ROOK


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

Alright, can anyone answer this question? 

I've been wondering this for years, but watching Deng try to guard Prince really raises this issue again. Deng is almost as tall (if not taller than) Prince. Why does he get into a defensive stance that makes him shoulder-high to him? He's not the only defender that I've seen do this. And it can't possibly be that Prince is so strong that Deng has to crouch to be solid, right? I mean, Prince is long, but he's not a big presence down there. Why does he keep doing this? Prince just shoots right over him -- which he should never be able to do, because they're the same damn height. 

Help.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Story of the game.

Bulls get the stop they badly need to keep 'em in the game.

Kirk dribbles out 12 seconds on the clock and passes to Thomas who throws it out of bounds.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

WTH...Of course obvious blame goes to TT but what was Kirk doing with all the dribble only to drop the ball to TT?


----------



## kelvinzee (May 5, 2006)

I HATE HINRICH. Most overrated player in the NBA. Overdribble then hand it off to TT, who can't score. YOU ARE A MORON


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



chifaninca said:


> Does anyone who loves the Bulls still think having someone who can score in the post isn't important. Brown kept us in the game in the first half and gave us a chance with real post offensive moves. In the second half we played outside shooting basketball without anyone who could score in the post. - Series over.



In the playoff's Hell yes.U need someone to be able to create scoring oppertunitys.Also that can draw a double team,the only think is those type of guys are hard to find A,or they are very limited at other parts of thier game.Still though if we can get a player like Noah in the draft i think he will def help us in the same ways as a post player because he can move so well and be active,and shut u down on the def's end and give u extra possion.

All i say we really need is a quick inside player that sweets was surposed to be.If we had that we should be fine until TT develope a consistant O game.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

you tend to be faster moving side to side in the crouched (leg spread) position - at least thats my personal experience with it.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

lg - I hear ya.....but I give the team props for pushing it this far when they could've really rolled over.

Unfortunately, the Bulls aren't mature enough or talented enough to overcome multiple mistakes.

Detroit's experience won this in my opinion.

I also think that Paxson may have to really decide between Gordon or Hinrich. 

I can really see Paxson tempted to send one of those two, the pick and whatever else he can non core to get that big man we need.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Season's a wash.

:dead:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm proud of them. Their shots weren't falling - not JUST KIRK, though he's being scapegoated - but they played gritty defense all game and kept fighting. It just wasn't their night offensively. Tough to see them come up short, but it wasn't because they didn't fight to the end.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Can't blame 'em for lack of effort, that's for sure - we just weren't hitting our shots. Oh well, we'll be back next year.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Well, it was a good run......

Hinrich and Deng were very disappointing tonight. Hinrich was phenomenal on defense, but couldn't throw it in the ocean from the beach. Deng seemed to force bad shot after bad shot in the second half, and clearly showed his youth down the stretch. Ben Gordon didn't play great, but he wasn't too bad offensively. He got killed a couple times by Rip Hamilton in the first half, but played much better in the second half.

Our youth REALLY showed down the stretch. Most of our mistakes were mental.

We need a big man, but I'm not willing to give up Ben or Hinrich + #9 to get him.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Kirk and Ben had some questionable shots in that last quarter. Particularly with those pointless threes late when what we needed was a dump inside like we were doing in the first to PJ.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Also ben or kirk has to go.I really cann't see this working out in the long term,unless Ben goes to the bench,or really improve he's D.OR kirk learns to get to the foul line better and attackes the basket more.Because the two of them just dribble way to much,and if thier outside shots dont fall thier thier almost usless.Both are foul prone,and aren't that great at finding teammates consistanly. At least kirk plays aggersive D which is hard to find in Today's NBA.So even though he laid a big Egg today i still think he value is slightly higher then Gordan.

Anther thing that has lower ben to me,is that his 4th qt magic has seemed to have lefted him the last 1 1/2 year almost it seems.Because if he played like he did in the past in the 4th qt as we would have won a lot more games this season and including the piston series,this 1 included. 

I think ben will be give 1 more season,but i think the organization will be pushing more for tabo to become the starting SG,and try to put ben on the bench and make him an offensive weapon or trade him.unless his D greatly improves,to what pax's and skiles feel is comterable,or we some how score that big time post threat,(which doubt)our 1st round pick will be our only major upgrade this offseason,unless we sign and trade noc or trade ben.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Yep, we just couldn't get over the hump tonight. 

Detroit did a great job of neutralizing our big 3. None of them really got anything going tonight, and we're not going to beat the Pistons with Ben, Kirk, and Luol all having subpar games....it ain't in the cards. The Pistons did a great job executing down the stretch, and seemed to use their slight edge in seasoned talent and considerable edge in experience to their advantage and put us away. 

Overall, I think we had a good season and the elevator is still going up for this team. This series will also be a nice starting off point for us going into next year, and hopefully this team has understood where it has to be to take the next step. They've overcome one hurdle and encountered their next on the way to their ultimate goal, now all they have to do is continue to work hard and resolve themselves to getting where they want to be.

Go Bulls!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I feel like hurting Skiles for going to the 3 guard lineup and sticking with Nocioni. Ugh.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



ViciousFlogging said:


> I'm proud of them. Their shots weren't falling - not JUST KIRK, though he's being scapegoated - but they played gritty defense all game and kept fighting. It just wasn't their night offensively. Tough to see them come up short, but it wasn't because they didn't fight to the end.


What he said.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Oh well. Such is life.

Just remember that somehwere out there at this very moment, a really cute kitten is being born.

Yay!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



rwj333 said:


> I feel like hurting Skiles for going to the 3 guard lineup and sticking with Nocioni. Ugh.


Thank you. I have no clue why Skiles continued to go with Nocioni, despite PJ Brown's dominance. If nothing else, this was PJ's possible last game ever, and this egotistical excuse of a coach hardly played him when it mattered the most, and on top of that Hinrich barely involved him in the offense after smartly realizing he needed to go to him in the first half. I think I saw TWO passes to PJ the entire fourth quarter. Disgusting.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



Sham said:


> Oh well. Such is life.
> 
> Just remember that somehwere out there at this very moment, a really cute kitten is being born.
> 
> Yay!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I just got done watching the game.

Why we lost:
1. Couldn't throw a stone into the ocean in the 2nd half
2. Pistons owned the boards big time
3. People underrated Prince's offense on this board in that one thread. He ABSOLUTELY OWNED Deng in the post.

Good year. I can't complain that we made it a series and went down to the wire. If we made our FTs or hit a few more shots here and there we could hav gone to a game 7.

Everyone and their mother better be praying that we win the lottery.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the basketball world thought this series should've been over on sunday. but it wasn't. they fought back and got all the way to game six of the second round. something that's not been done in eons. won a tough one on the road. 

the bulls made significant progress this season. and they got a whiff of the scent of the eastern conference finals. not bad. 

sure, wished they would've shot better tonight. and for everyone ****ting all over kirk, like someone else already said in the thread, the team wouldn't even be playing tonight if not for, ya know? so hot and cold! 


as skiles just reminded us in the postgame:

_"we've gone from one the bottom five teams in the nba to the top eight in three years."_

think about that. perspective people.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



Sham said:


> Oh well. Such is life.
> 
> Just remember that somehwere out there at this very moment, a really cute kitten is being born.
> 
> Yay!


I'm allergic to cats. Aren't cute puppies being born somewhere too?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you Kirk for over dribbling like you were Nash. I loved the way you played in Game 5. Phenomenal. Total opposite today. I don't care as much about the missed shots, but more about the over dribbling.

Tough loss. 

Fingers crossed for May 22nd


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



mizenkay said:


> the basketball world thought this series should've been over on sunday. but it wasn't. they fought back and got all the way to game six of the second round. something that's not been done in eons. won a tough one on the road.
> 
> the bulls made significant progress this season. and they got a whiff of the scent of the eastern conference finals. not bad.
> 
> ...


Preach on, Sista Miz!!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Good season guys. Seen a lot of progress, and I got high hopes for next year.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



soonerterp said:


> I'm allergic to cats. Aren't cute puppies being born somewhere too?


They are. And they're chasing around cute kittens.

Hooray!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey guys. I've been busy, and haven't posted in a while. Tough loss. I'm pissed off that they lost, but I think I'm more proud of them than ever. They really faught back, made it kind of interesting in the end, and almost made it a 7-game series. Oh well, whatever.

I'm probably gonna post a long thread some day soon with my thoughts on the season, the team, what I think of the future, etc. The "good" stuff. :biggrin:


Good effort in the end, but not enough.

GO BULLS!!!

'08 Champs in the making!


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Frontcourt need rebuilding, Kirk needs to stop overdribbling and he needs to know he's the pg captain who has to set the tone from the start. Ben needs to stop being so passive he needs to know he is a special offensive player, also the team well really pg (Kirk)needs to look for him more than they do. Deng is really sloppy went the ball and can't create his own shot until he can do that then I can see him being a star. After we get a post player and develop the bench this team is going to be great for the future.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



mizenkay said:


> the basketball world thought this series should've been over on sunday. but it wasn't. they fought back and got all the way to game six of the second round. something that's not been done in eons. won a tough one on the road.
> 
> the bulls made significant progress this season. and they got a whiff of the scent of the eastern conference finals. not bad.
> 
> ...


Agreed. But here's the deal: if they raise my ticket prices (which you can bet they will), they damn well better exceed that luxury tax if it's necessary to get better. No more Reinsdorian: "IF we're good, we'll pay." They are one of the top five teams now. And Pax is on the clock. Do what needs to be done.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">12:00</td><td colspan="3" align="center">*Start of the 3rd Quarter*</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">11:47</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">43-48</td><td valign="top">P.J. Brown misses 20-foot jumper</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">11:29</td><td valign="top">*Rasheed Wallace makes 26-foot three point jumper (Tayshaun Prince assists)*</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">46-48</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">9:22</td><td valign="top">*Rasheed Wallace makes two point shot*</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">52-49</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">9:22</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">52-49</td><td valign="top">P.J. Brown shooting foul (Rasheed Wallace draws the foul)</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">9:22</td><td valign="top">Rasheed Wallace misses free throw 1 of 1</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">52-49</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">9:19</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">52-49</td><td valign="top">P.J. Brown defensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">8:38</td><td colspan="3" align="center">*Chicago full timeout*</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">8:07</td><td valign="top">*Rasheed Wallace makes jumper (Chauncey Billups assists)*</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">57-52</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">7:22</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">59-52</td><td valign="top">Rasheed Wallace blocks P.J. Brown's jumper</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">6:39</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">59-52</td><td valign="top">Tyrus Thomas enters the game for P.J. Brown</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

POSITIVE THINGS TO COME OUT OF THIS GAME:

1) I can stop going to bed at 4am (or rather, start)
2) Cute puppies are being born
3) We've found our scoring power forward
4) Sweetney smiled! Woohoo!
5) Me and miz can start the sombrero bar hopping early. Open invite to all and sundry. Except Chris Duhon.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Just got back from the game and I don't really have any time to post since I have my last final tomorrow but quickly:

- Did some of the calls look as bad on TV as they did from up in the 300 section? I got to see a few replays on the jumbotron and at a minimum, the charge called on Lu, the foul called on Tyrus' block in the first half, and the play where BG was hacked going to the rim look to be just brutal, horrific calls. I can think of some possibly poor ones that went our way but none quite that bad. Thinking about what a difference 4 or 6 points would've made down the stretch is absolutely killing me.

- I've been so busy that I didn't get to watch an awful lot of the last couple games but from what I've read and some of what I've seenn, Kirk's "overdribbling" is the way what we got the ball back into gear. By keeping his dribble, he was able to make multiple attempts at penetrating the defense until he succeeded and broke them down. It seems funny to me that people would be calling that the problem just because we lost. He played a brutal game but I thought the problem was missing wide open shots and never going to the rim when he got into the paint because that meant that no one had to leave their man to help guard him.

- P.J. played an insanely good game but I think it might be a tad naive to pin our loss on not getting him more touches in the second half. He got a ton of open looks in the first half that didn't seem to be there in the second and it seemed like maybe he was a step slow in the second half which would make sense considering his age and all.

- This was the streakiest series I've ever seen. Not only were four of the six games blowouts but there seemed to be huge runs and momentum shifts within the games. Outside of perhaps switching to the zone, I'm not sure what it is they did from time to time that made it so that we were completely incapable of getting open looks on offense. I'm also not sure what they did (or what we did) to create streaks like they had in the third quarter where they'd have a shooter WIDE open at the arc nearly every single play. It'll certainly be interesting if we get them again next year.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Two quick complaints. Skiles let our small lineup (TT at center?!?!?) get abused for a minute or two too long before bringing PJ/Ben back.

Second, when we were down late in the 4th, we should have let Gordon bring it up full court and look for his own shot a lot more. Detroit had our plays to get him free off the ball figured out. We needed to let him create with the ball IN his hands. It worked once (too little too late), and has worked for us in the past when we've been down.


But yeah, overall I think we played really really hard, did everything we could, and just couldn't quite get over the hump. We missed some shots we normally make, and Detroit executed better in the 4th. I'm proud of them and think we'll learn from this and build on it. I hope Pax is ready for a busy offseason - we're doing good, but we need a little more, I think.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

View from the upper deck -

Hats off to the Pistons. They're a great defensive team.

The key stat was that they out rebounded the Bulls 48-35. The finger of blame for that points straight at Ben Wallace.

Nocioni and Brown kept us in the game in the first half, but both guys were clearly taken out of the game in the second half. You have to wonder what the series would have been like with a healthy Nocioni. I guess we won't know until next year.

The rationale for the decision to go to a vanilla 2-3 zone in the fourth quarter while trailing by single digits is mystifying. If the purpose was to disquise a small ball team, it failed. They were lucky the Pistons didn't rip the thing to shreds even more than they did.

The mindlessness of repeatedly fouling Billips at the end of the game was imponderable. 

My only complaints about the referees were 
1. Rip Hamilton was allowed to push off on Gordon on the offensive end of the floor from the opening bell and was only called for it once in the entire game.
2. Rasheed Wallace should have had about 6 technical fouls called on him for his constant whining and complaining. This on our floor. I like and respect most of the Pistons, including several of their bench players. But Rasheed Wallace is a troglodyte emitter.

Speaking of which, what the heck was that technical call against Nocioni all about?

Anyway, Bulls lost to a very good team who played focused basketball on both ends of the floor for 48 minutes. They could take a lesson from that.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



McBulls said:


> View from the upper deck -
> 
> Hats off to the Pistons. They're a great defensive team.
> 
> ...


I think they called the technical on Noc for stepping underneath McDyess, which is a dangerous thing to do when a guy's in the air. I'm not sure, though. Anyone else?


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



McBulls said:


> The key stat was that they out rebounded the Bulls 48-35. The finger of blame for that points straight at Ben Wallace.


I think that's somewhat misleading because we gave them so many opportunities for defensive rebounds with all the missed shots we made. The offensive rebounding was 14-10 in favor of them which isn't quite so bad. It's still worse than I thought though. We had the one possession where we had about four offensive rebounds so I expected we'd have a decent advantage. 

Ben didn't play a great game but after a full season I'm starting to realize that this is what a quiet night looks like for him and it happens once every three or four games. Either you believe Skiles that he's doing a ton of crucial things on there to help us that are difficult to see or this really is starting to look like a pretty poor signing. I'm starting to lean towards the latter.

If we're nominating key stats, I'll go with 5 of 18 three point shooting. We'll have a hard time beating good teams if we can't get closer to 35%. For one of the best three point shooting teams in the league we seemed to miss an inordinate amount of wide open threes in the playoffs.

On a final note, going 1-2 at home in the series is pretty amamzing. I don't think I ever would've guessed that one.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

Live by the jump shot, die by the jump shot.

Great D by the Pistons tonight. The Bulls could not get Gordon going. Prince really had his way with Deng. That dude is a tough player.

Hinrich. Yuk. Man, he laid another egg tonight. I wonder if he'll ever be consistent.

PJ Brown was player of the game. That tells you that we were in real trouble tonight. Great 1st half and then a harsh return to reality. That may have been the last spurt PJ has left in him before calling it a career. He should have retired at halftime.

The 60 million dollar man is a ghost of his former self. But, he was more a byproduct of a great Pistons team and much less a superstar level player, like many thought. I remember reading this summer people comparing him to the great centers of all time. LOL. Yah, right. At this point, he's solid, IMO, but not much of a difference maker. We gave up way too many offensive rebounds tonight, and the great Big Ben didn't really make his "presence" felt at all. 60 million over 4 years. Yowza.

I think 3 years down the line this squad could make some real noise. Its going to be rough unless we acquire a big for a while, but the Gordon, Deng, Tyrus, Thabo, Hinrich core should be a solid squad. I hope Paxson can someday find a way to land us a center at some point. Perhaps this off season. 

Win later.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I had lots to say.. but it's probably already all been said.. and I'm tired.. very sad as well, but overall, great season. I love this team, and can't wait for next year. Bring on the draft!


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



kukoc4ever said:


> Live by the jump shot, die by the jump shot.
> 
> Great D by the Pistons tonight. The Bulls could not get Gordon going. Prince really had his way with Deng. That dude is a tough player.
> 
> ...


I heard someone reciting that "live by the jumpshot, die by the jumpshot" argument as I walked out of the UC tonight and every time I hear it I think I agree with it less. A jumpshooting team that misses a bunch of open jumpers will lose the same way that a defensive team that plays bad defense will lose or a team that relys on a low post scorer will lose if that player has a terrible game. Anyone can have a bad game and a player at any position can be inconsistent so while it makes some logical sense that a jumpshooting team might be more inconsistent I'm going to withhold judgment until I see some data to that effect (no one's seen any, right?). I think the best argument in favor of a post player remains spacing. They seemed to be crowding us at the perimeter a lot this series.

Interesting thoughts on Wallace. I don't feel like I was familiar enough with him during his days in Detroit to weigh in. I'm starting to think I was wrong when I said that he and Tyson could play together but right when I questioned if it was worth giving up so much for an older player in the same vein as the younger guy we dealt away. I love the idea of a defensively dominant player and someone who fills up the stat sheet as Wallace has done in his best games this season. I think there's always the lingering question though that if you're not helping and perhaps hurting your team on offense, how huge of a factor can you really be?


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

bullybullz said:


> Pistons: 98
> Bulls: 85


Wow, I was real close.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*

It's easy to be negative after a night like last night, so I'll cut you some slack. I just want to remind you that we are one of the last 7 teams standing, and may have just lost a series to this season's NBA champs. That said.....



kukoc4ever said:


> Great D by the Pistons tonight. The Bulls could not get Gordon going. Prince really had his way with Deng. That dude is a tough player.


*Gordon* 7-18 (.389), 3rbs, 3ast, 19pts
*Rip* 9-18 (.500), 3rbs, 2 ast, 23pts

Gordon's is not the worst line ever for an SG.... he's been better, he's been worse. If Gordon makes 1 more and Rip misses one more, their lines are identical. Last game Gordon made one more.....

*Prince* 8-15, 9rbs, 3ast, 17pts
*Deng* 7-14, 5rbs, 4ast, 17 pts

Doesn't seem like a "had his way with" type of a line. Seems like a "had a slight edge over" type of a line.



> Hinrich. Yuk. Man, he laid another egg tonight. I wonder if he'll ever be consistent.


*Hinrich* 3-13, 3rbs, 11ast, 11pts
*Billups* 3-12, 2rbs, 7ast, 21pts

I'm beginning to think you aren't a pessimist after all! Only an optimist would consider a double-double a "laid egg". It's clear that detroits strategy was to foul rather than give up points.... evidenced by Kirk's poor % and by his 7fta. In fact, looks like the Captain outplayed Billups everywhere except at the foul line...



> The 60 million dollar man is a ghost of his former self. At this point, he's solid, IMO, but not much of a difference maker. We gave up way too many offensive rebounds tonight, and the great Big Ben didn't really make his "presence" felt at all. 60 million over 4 years. Yowza.


I agree with this about Ben. I wonder, though, how much his back is bothering him. I agree with you that Ben has been disappointing this series. Before crucifying him, though, I still think we never make it here without Ben against Miami.



> I think 3 years down the line this squad could make some real noise. Its going to be rough unless we acquire a big for a while, but the Gordon, Deng, Tyrus, Thabo, Hinrich core should be a solid squad. I hope Paxson can someday find a way to land us a center at some point. Perhaps this off season.
> 
> Win later.


Top seven team this season. Taking a much more experienced (and possible NBA champion) team to a tough game six. This sounds like win now. Add that Tyrus, Ben, Luol, Kirk, Thabo continue to improve their games. Add a first rounder, 2 second rounders, and possible MLE. Add a healthier Noc. Subtract a useless Malik, Sweets, Viscious, & Barrett. Only a diehard pessimist can look at this half-empty glass.

*Go Bull!*

Congrats on a well-played season!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

McBulls said:


> The key stat was that they out rebounded the Bulls 48-35. The finger of blame for that points straight at Ben Wallace.


I think that stat is misleading. We had 19 "team rebounds", Detroit had 5. I'm not sure what constitutes a "team rebound", but I'd bet it is a lot of those "tap outs" that happen when Wallace slaps the ball back to a smaller player.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



Wynn said:


> I think that stat is misleading. We had 19 "team rebounds", Detroit had 5. I'm not sure what constitutes a "team rebound", but I'd bet it is a lot of those "tap outs" that happen when Wallace slaps the ball back to a smaller player.


I think those are counted as rebounds for wallace.

Team rebounds are balls that hit the rim and go over the backboard, missed FTAs that go out of bounds, missed FTA (the first of two), loose ball foul going for the rebound


----------



## flow (Apr 3, 2005)

Reading all the "dissing" of Hinrich, I've concluded many think basketball is a H-O-R-S-E contest--nothing but shooting. Kirk had a bad night shooting, sure--who didn't. But he had 11 assists, too. Thirteen points and 11 assists receives harsh criticism, while 19 points and 3 assists receives accolades?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



Wynn said:


> It's easy to be negative after a night like last night, so I'll cut you some slack.


Oh wow, thanks. I'd be really nervous if you didn't. 




> I just want to remind you that we are one of the last 7 teams standing, and may have just lost a series to this season's NBA champs.


I love your excuse making.





> *Gordon* 7-18 (.389), 3rbs, 3ast, 19pts
> *Rip* 9-18 (.500), 3rbs, 2 ast, 23pts
> 
> Gordon's is not the worst line ever for an SG.... he's been better, he's been worse. If Gordon makes 1 more and Rip misses one more, their lines are identical. Last game Gordon made one more.....


Gordon didn’t have a great game either. Rip had his way with him as well at times. The 6'2" Gordon has a tough time guarding the 6'7" Hamilton. Go figure.

The Pistons, as per usual, were able to extend their defense with their long, athletic defenders due to our total lack of an inside presence and give our offense fits. When we did manage to get an open shot, Hinrich or Duhon would clank it. 



> *Prince* 8-15, 9rbs, 3ast, 17pts
> *Deng* 7-14, 5rbs, 4ast, 17 pts
> 
> Doesn't seem like a "had his way with" type of a line. Seems like a "had a slight edge over" type of a line.


Did you even watch the game? Prince did what he wanted out there. On the glass. On offense. Deng had a really tough time with Prince. There was a reason Deng was so frustrated out there. One was the physical play. The other was letting Price grab rebounds and score in the post when he needed to.





> *Hinrich* 3-13, 3rbs, 11ast, 11pts
> *Billups* 3-12, 2rbs, 7ast, 21pts
> 
> I'm beginning to think you aren't a pessimist after all!


Hey, lookie there. One guy has 10 more points than the other and took fewer shots! 

Hinrich and Wallace lost the game for the Bulls last night. Hinrich had multiple open shots that any great NBA player should be casually knocking down.







> Only an optimist would consider a double-double a "laid egg". It's clear that detroits strategy was to foul rather than give up points.... evidenced by Kirk's poor % and by his 7fta. In fact, looks like the Captain outplayed Billups everywhere except at the foul line...


Yah, well the foul line counts Wynn. Hinrich is nothing compared to Billups. Its like comparing a man to a boy.


Billups got to the line 14 freaking times!!!!! Who was guarding him????!?!?!!??






> I agree with this about Ben. I wonder, though, how much his back is bothering him.


What ever happened to "no excuses?"

Ben Wallace had a drop off in production this season compared to his previous campaigns. This will likely continue with age. He's not a great NBA player anymore. He's solid. The days of Wallace being a DPOY and all-star are long gone. 








> Top seven team this season. Taking a much more experienced (and possible NBA champion) team to a tough game six. This sounds like win now.


0 division championships
0 conference championships
0 NBA championships

What did we win? A playoff series against a crippled, dying squad? Listen, if you are looking to trumpet some kind of ideology, feel free. This was a fun season, but, ultimately, an average one, considering where we were at 2 years ago and that we lucked out big time with the “found money” and Ben Wallace coming here. We achieved as much as the Golden State Warriors.

Win Now = Win the title now. The Bulls are a long way from winning the NBA title. Wallace is on the decline. PJ Brown is done. Sweets is likely gone. Tyrus is raw. 

Come on lotto balls!




> Add that Tyrus, Ben, Luol, Kirk, Thabo continue to improve their games. Add a first rounder, 2 second rounders, and possible MLE.


I'm sure the Bulls will field a solid squad next season. 

If the lotto balls bounce our way, perhaps we can really make a run.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



flow said:


> Reading all the "dissing" of Hinrich, I've concluded many think basketball is a H-O-R-S-E contest--nothing but shooting. Kirk had a bad night shooting, sure--who didn't. But he had 11 assists, too. Thirteen points and 11 assists receives harsh criticism, while 19 points and 3 assists receives accolades?


This is probably the happiest 4-2 series defeat, I'll ever experience.

We lost this particular game in the same way we lost a few of those games mid-season. And offensive rebounds.

Everyone has bad nights of shooting, I'm just mad that the ball rarely circulated when he was in. Once again wasting Gordon's and Deng's talents. Flashes of that midseason New Jersey game at home where we blew a lead thanks to Kirk, even though he did get another double double...assists by virtue of being the ONLY ballhandler. Deng and Gordon got their shots, but it doesn't mean the ball was getting to them. It just means they took shots.

There was a clear difference when Duhon was in for that quick stretch. Duhon isn't better, but the ball actually touched all 5 players hands and I believed we had a legitimate chance at taking it back to a game 7. That was at the tail-end of the 3rd quarter. I wondered sometimes throughout the season when this happened, if they all just let Kirk dribble away so he could look stupid and see how far before he got his *** called out.

But when Skiles finally decided to put Kirk back in, I knew we were done. Last night I didn't believe we had a chance at all with Kirk cause it wasn't his night, but he kept trying to force the issue anyway. It was as if anything that was or lead to a basket HAD to come out of his hands. It's not the stereotypical shoot-first PG mentality, but it's not really sharing the ball either.

Kirk can become Steve Nash, he just needs to develop a radically better feel for the game. The irony is that (being a point guard, and the trusted veteran, and "smart" you'd think it would be inherent) more than anyone on this team, he needs to realize that he doesn't carry the entire burden of the attack. If he ever even half-realizes that like he did against Miami and actually and for most of the last part of the season and swings the ball early in the shot clock, then were set.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

flow said:


> Reading all the "dissing" of Hinrich, I've concluded many think basketball is a H-O-R-S-E contest--nothing but shooting. Kirk had a bad night shooting, sure--who didn't. But he had 11 assists, too. Thirteen points and 11 assists receives harsh criticism, while 19 points and 3 assists receives accolades?


11 assists is the lone bright spot. 

3-13 shooting and 5 fouls is bad. Its just not a good night at the office, even with the assists. And the offense just did not execute well, and ultimately the PG is largely responsible for that. The Pistons are a great defensive team when they want to be and our lack of an inside scorer plays a huge part in this as well. Its not like Hinrich is first player to be schooled by the Pistons in a key playoff game.


We needed Hinrich to play like the great player he's going to be paid like. He didn't.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



The 6ft Hurdle said:


> There was a clear difference when Duhon was in for that quick stretch. Duhon isn't better, but the ball actually touched all 5 players hands
> 
> Kirk can become Steve Nash, he just needs to develop a radically better feel for the game. The irony is that (being a point guard, and the trusted veteran, and "smart" you'd think it would be inherent) more than anyone on this team, he needs to realize that he doesn't carry the entire burden of the attack. If he ever even half-realizes that like he did against Miami and actually and for most of the last part of the season and swings the ball early in the shot clock, then were set.


Well put. I don't understand why people don't see this. It seems so clear.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

I have a resistable uge to call you out for your "glass is 97% empty" attitude K4E, but I won't.

Suffice it to say that I hope you don't bring the same raincloud to the rest of your life that you do to your sporting passtime. Very few of us reach the pinnacle of our aspirations in life. And having known some of those who have done this in the eyes of others, I can tell you that there is always something higher to reach for. 

Most, but not all, of the great achievers I have known (and I have known a few) are largely unhappy people who are never satisfied with who they are or what they have accomplished. I'm grateful to have known them and admire what they accomplish. 

Dissatisfaction with the status quo, and second-guessing past decisions and performance is essential to growth. We learn from our mistakes. But to focus only on our inadequacies is just as much a character flaw as the failure to recognize them. I suppose you could suggest a 50-50 balance of some sort is best. I don't know what the magic formula is, but my guess is that there's really not much harm in seeing the glass mostly full most of the time. 

In the end we are all doomed to die, the earth is doomed to grow cold when the sun's fuel is extinguished, and entropy will devour all structure in the Universe. So it's important to cherish the few sunrises and sunsets we have the opportunity to see, to recognize that we are all mortal and limited and to learn to accept ourselves and others.

I for one, accept the limited success brought by the efforts of the young men who make up our favorite basketball team, and revel in the fact that we have next year to look forward to with optomism.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



kukoc4ever! said:


> Wynn! said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to remind you that we are one of the last 7 teams standing, and may have just lost a series to this season's NBA champs.
> ...


I don't see an excuse in my quote. I see an acknowledgement of progress and the fact that we had a "winning-er" season than 23 other clubs.



> Gordon didn’t have a great game either. Rip had his way with him as well at times. The 6'2" Gordon has a tough time guarding the 6'7" Hamilton. Go figure.


Yet, as I listed in the earlier post, the lines of both Rip and Gordon were only off by two made shots.



> The Pistons, as per usual, were able to extend their defense with their long, athletic defenders due to our *total lack of an inside presence* and give our offense fits. When we did manage to get an open shot, Hinrich or Duhon would clank it.


Points in the paint:

*Piston* -- 24
*Bull* -- 22

Points starting PF/C:

*Piston* -- 21
*Bull* -- 26



> Did you even watch the game? Prince did what he wanted out there. On the glass. On offense. Deng had a really tough time with Prince. There was a reason Deng was so frustrated out there. One was the physical play. The other was letting Price grab rebounds and score in the post when he needed to.


Always comes down to "did you watch the game"..... whether I watched it or not, the boxscore reflects that Prince and Deng had very similar games. When the "looks cool while he's doing it" points start to mean anything, then the "did you watch the game" question may be relevant.



> Hinrich and Wallace lost the game for the Bulls last night. Hinrich had multiple open shots that any great NBA player should be casually knocking down.


Again.... Hinrich and Billups had almost Identical shooting %. Statistically very similar except for the free-throw discrepancy. I love re-posting stuff you ignore while you reply to it. Makes my fingers feel all tingly.



> Yah, well the foul line counts Wynn. Hinrich is nothing compared to Billups. Its like comparing a man to a boy.
> 
> Billups got to the line 14 freaking times!!!!! Who was guarding him????!?!?!!??


Did you even watch the game? The last six were intentional fouls. One was a technical. Take those 7 out, and he shot exactly the same number of fts as Kirk. 

Again, we got beat. We got beat by a team that was better than us. Each player was slightly outplayed by their opposite on the Piston bench. But let's not let our pessimism or our personal agendas allow us to misrepresent what actually happened in the game. The truth matters.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



Wynn said:


> Points in the paint:
> 
> *Piston* -- 24
> *Bull* -- 22
> ...


Its quotes like this that I find stunning.

The reason that that Pistons shut us down like they did is their ability to extend as far out as they wanted to on D and not have to worry much at all about what was going on inside.

Points in the paint does not really capture this.




> Again.... Hinrich and Billups had almost Identical shooting %.


What matters is ts%. Billups was better.

Good point on the fts. 

If you think Hinrich is right up there with Billups, feel free. I disagree.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> Did you even watch the game? The last six were intentional fouls. One was a technical. Take those 7 out, and he shot exactly the same number of fts as Kirk.
> 
> Again, we got beat. We got beat by a team that was better than us. Each player was slightly outplayed by their opposite on the Piston bench. But let's not let our pessimism or our personal agendas allow us to misrepresent what actually happened in the game. The truth matters.


good observation; i saw kirk take chauncey off the dribble numerous times only to miss (a bad shooting night is not the earmark of one's career, btw) or to not have a decent big to finish if the defense collapsed. ben had his moments as well; this game boiled down to execution in the 4th, at which the pistons were better when it counted, its really that simple. any more made out of it is simply pushing agendas, especially (STILL) referring to the chandler move as a "titanic blunder that will haunt the organization for years to come". if that wasn't so ludicrous it'd be down right funny.:lol: 

billups is a fine player, but the difference between the two (teams or individual players) *is not * nearly as great as this banter is trying to infer.:chill:


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



kukoc4ever said:


> What matters is ts%. Billups was better.
> 
> Good point on the fts.
> 
> If you think Hinrich is right up there with Billups, feel free. I disagree.




I wouldn't try to even compare a player that is in his 4th year and just played his 22nd playoff game to a player that is in his 10th year and just played his 96th playoff game.

But if we need to let's do it. By each in his 4th year playoff totals.

Billups
Year Team G GS MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OFF DEF REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
00-01 MIN 3 0 26 1-6 0-1 1-1 1 4 5 2 0 0 1 5 3 

Hinrich 
Year Team G GS MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OFF DEF REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
06-07 CHI 10 10 362 44-117 13-43 20-26 4 38 42 75 9 3 23 37 121 

Something sticks out to me. Billups in his 1st playoff experience scored 3 total points. While Hinrich had a total of 121. Remember that is both players after their 4th season in the league. Look where Billups is now, amazing what experience and hard work does for you?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



BullsAttitude said:


> I wouldn't try to even compare a player that is in his 4th year and just played his 22nd playoff game to a player that is in his 10th year and just played his 96th playoff game.


Well, unfortunately, if the Bulls really were a contender, we need to.

If all the Pistons were simply better than the Bulls due to experience and the comparison should not be made, then we really should not have been thinking we could beat them. 

Next year, Billups will be in his 11th year and Hinrich in his 5th (making 11 million dollars). Will it be acceptable to compare them then? Or should we just wait until Billups eventually breaks down?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



kukoc4ever said:


> Well, unfortunately, if the Bulls really were a contender, we need to.
> 
> If all the Pistons were simply better than the Bulls due to experience and comparison should not be made, then we really should not have been thinking we could beat them.
> 
> Next year, Billups will be in his 11th year and Hinrich in his 5th (making 11 million dollars). Will it be acceptable to compare them then? Or should we just wait until Billups eventually breaks down?



Does experience have value? If so, how much?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



jnrjr79 said:


> Does experience have value? If so, how much?


It has value. I don't know how much.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



kukoc4ever said:


> It has value. I don't know how much.



For the record, I don't like using youth as a crutch. But, this Detroit series did not convince me that the Pistons are immensely more talented. However, they seem much more seasoned and composed. The Bulls seemed mentally weak. My hope is that is a sign of youth rather than a sign of general weakness. 

These are not the dynasty Bulls. Nonetheless, those Bulls took a long time to reach the summit. I'm hoping this year was a step along the path to the top. We shall see.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



jnrjr79 said:


> For the record, I don't like using youth as a crutch. But, this Detroit series did not convince me that the Pistons are immensely more talented. However, they seem much more seasoned and composed. The Bulls seemed mentally weak. My hope is that is a sign of youth rather than a sign of general weakness.


Yah, we'll see. Lebron just led his team to the ECFs.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



kukoc4ever said:


> Yah, we'll see. Lebron just led his team to the ECFs.



Indeed. It's all speculation on my part.


I think everyone would agree the Bulls don't currently have anyone playing in the same universe as Lebron.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



jnrjr79 said:


> I think everyone would agree the Bulls don't currently have anyone playing in the same universe as Lebron.


That's for sure.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



kukoc4ever said:


> Yah, we'll see. Lebron just led his team to the ECFs.


It'll be interesting to see if Cleveland fairs better or worse against the Piston than the Bull did. I'll be very interested in this series for that reason. Frankly, I think The Cavalier, the Bull, and the Piston are going to be a three-horse race in the East for the next few years.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



kukoc4ever said:


> It has value. I don't know how much.


Why don't you go ask Michael and Scottie how much?


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



Wynn said:


> It'll be interesting to see if Cleveland fairs better or worse against the Piston than the Bull did. I'll be very interested in this series for that reason. Frankly, I think The Cavalier, the Bull, and the Piston are going to be a three-horse race in the East for the next few years.


I don't think the Cavs will not fair as well as the Bulls did. The Cavs had a tough time with the Wizards in the 1st round. Then, they faced a Nets team with Vince Carter having his worst playoff season. The Nets defensively are no where near where the Pistons are.

I've been saying as long as the Pistons play focused, Cleveland doesn't stand a chance. There was an article about the non-hatred the Bulls and Pistons have for each other right now. At the end of the article, Ron Harper (Pistons assistant) stated that the Pistons do hate the Cavs. 

At the beginning of our series against the Pistons, we had their attention. The Cavs have the Pistons attention and the Pistons have a hatred towards them, what will that lead to?

I see this being a sweep or 5 game series. In last night's clincher for the Cavs, Donyell Marshall hit 6 threes for 18 points. Do you think he will do that all series against the Pistons, especially with their zone? The Cavs will still be good next year, due to Lebron getting better, but for them to become an elite East team, they need to put more young talent around Lebron.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



BullsAttitude said:


> Why don't you go ask Michael and Scottie how much?


Too bad we don't have a MJ on this team.

Obscene talent and experience seem to be required.

That's why waiting on more experience on a Hinrich/”right way” led team may be a poor decision, if the goal is to win the NBA Title.


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



kukoc4ever said:


> Too bad we don't have a MJ on this team.
> 
> Obscene talent and experience seem to be required.
> 
> That's why waiting on more experience on a Hinrich/”right way” led team may be a poor decision, if the goal is to win the NBA Title.


Who are the obscenely talented players currently in the NBA?


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

any fan who watched the sleepfest the cavs participated in to make it to the ECF, *regardless* of who was the leader should now understand the meaning of "found money".:embarrass 

i didn't see "obscene talent" (great use of hyperbole) on the pistons, btw. i haven't seen the stats (nor will i) but i don't suspect the stats support obscene talent, either.

the bull has no reason whatsoever to fear the road the cavs are on toward the trophy.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



BullsAttitude said:


> I see this being a sweep or 5 game series. In last night's clincher for the Cavs, Donyell Marshall hit 6 threes for 18 points. Do you think he will do that all series against the Pistons, especially with their zone? The Cavs will still be good next year, due to Lebron getting better, but for them to become an elite East team, they need to put more young talent around Lebron.


I agree that Cleveland will have some problems improving themselves in coming years given the inevitable decline of some of their rotation players. But by any definition they are currently an elite eastern conference team. They finished the regular season as second seed in the conference, and they are playing in the eastern conference finals. That's elite.

As far as their chances against Detroit go, I have to agree that they are slim. Detroit's backcourt should have a field day with Cleveland's mediocre defense, and they should have no real difficulty stopping Cleveland's one-man offense. Larry Hughes, Z and Gooden are going to have to step up big time for Cleveland to have a chance. Cleveland has the edge in rebounding, and the officials will kiss LBJ's behind, but after that the balance of power tilts in Detroit's direction.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Keep it Comin' - The GAME SIX Thread - [email protected] 5.17.07 - 7pm CT/8pm ET *ES*



McBulls said:


> I agree that Cleveland will have some problems improving themselves in coming years given the inevitable decline of some of their rotation players. But by any definition they are currently an elite eastern conference team. They finished the regular season as second seed in the conference, and they are playing in the eastern conference finals. That's elite.
> 
> As far as their chances against Detroit go, I have to agree that they are slim. Detroit's backcourt should have a field day with Cleveland's mediocre defense, and they should have no real difficulty stopping Cleveland's one-man offense. Larry Hughes, Z and Gooden are going to have to step up big time for Cleveland to have a chance. Cleveland has the edge in rebounding, and the officials will kiss LBJ's behind, but after that the balance of power tilts in Detroit's direction.


I wouldn't consider them elite yet in the Eastern Conference, back to back 50 win seasons and trip to the ECF doesn't grant them that title yet. The Pistons are the only Elite team in the Eastern Conference, had Miami been healthy this year, they probably would have been there. To me, elite is a team that has sustained success during the regular season and playoffs over the course of 2 to 3 years. 

Detroit has sustained that, but Cleveland didn't improve record wise this year with the same group, even with Varejo and Pavlavic showing signficant improvement. They swept the Wizards in the 1st round, in a series that shouldn't have been as close as it was. Then, beat the Nets in 6, in which if Carter doesn't screw up in Game 4, this series still might be going on. They have made it to the ECFs and congrats to them, but I still don't consider them an elite Eastern team yet.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Jesus, it's like I never stopped posting here. We still have posters carrying on about "the right way"?


----------

